# Pre-Halloween enthusiasm 'slump' and doldrums (for me, at least)



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

In essence, due to a health issue with a family member turned out to be more serious than initially diagnosed and that coupled with the fact that past few years of doing display at their home (parent's) backyard which is western themed (see here) have felt less and less rewarding in terms of 'interest level' from the people who see it and no public access, really am just currently in a slump and lost basically all the usual pre-Halloween energy and excitement. Even doubtful get to attend the usual events go to with family at the so. California theme parks - Knott's Scary Farm, HHN, home haunts, etc, due to father's health and that rather adds to the depression. Not sure what seek to gain by typing all this out, just has hit me hard and unexpectedly - figured at least folks here could appreciate the rather surprising feeling of 'hurt' or loss at the lack of excitement tied in with recent developments, and even guilt from worrying about such 'trivial' things in light of the health issues at play with the parent, being selfish if want things to be normal at all.

So apologies for this rant, and if thread really doesn't belong here, my apologies to site staff - it can be moved to whatever sub-forum is most fitting. I just felt had to say this somewhere and don't expect it to be 'fixed' or sympathy just to do so - things just very difficult right now on an internal level and the lack of enthusiasm for usually one of my favorite things proving to be a very unsettling manifestation of that.

Wish could get back a little of the energy and feeling I usually have....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh No! What a shame. I'm sorry that you feel the people who see it aren't as interested, I would be disappointed as well particularly for all the work you do to have it looking that way. Personally I love looking at the photos of your haunt every year - it is so unique.

I hope everything works out OK with your dad's health and life settles down to normal again. Sometimes I guess it is a good thing to take some time out and reassess what we do - which will also be the case for me this year as far as my home haunt. Good luck and try not to be too sad in the coming months. There is always next year!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

There is no better place to vent those feelings than here. Wish you better in days to come.


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

I think your feelings are normal under the circumstances, I pray your father will recover soon. I have looked at your haunt pictures and I think it is fantastic and unique. I say keep your chin up and its normal for you to want things to be normal, we all do. Just my 2 cents


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your family health problems. It can weigh really heavy on every on every part of your life. I know it sounds trite, but maybe this year would be a good time to enjoy the little things about the holiday. The less you expect this year to be, the more you would be pleasantly surprised by anything that does happen around Halloween time. And right now you should be concerned about your own health. All this stress will start taking it's toll on you. Keep posting your thoughts on here. It does you good to be able to talk about it, and you're right, we understand where you are coming from. I don't think anyone on here hasn't had an "off" year. But it doesn't have to change your way of thinking forever. Just start right now by enjoying the things starting to come out in the stores. I don't know where you live, but if things start to cool down in the next month, enjoy the cooler temperatures. Little things like that. It may not sound like much, but that's what I'm talking about. don't expect much, and you might be happy with the little things. I hope your father's health issues improve, and things go better in your life.


----------

